# WoW Charakterplaner



## Battletanker-Kargath (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde im Interface der Startseite von Buffed.de nie den Charakterplaner, könntet ihr den pls auch dort unter WoW verlinken?
Weiß nie wo ich den finde kann und brauchen könnt ich den schon öfters ^^
Glaub bin nicht der einzige mit dem Prob...btw wurde der schon auf WotLK geupdatet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Battle ^^


----------



## Dropz (2. Dezember 2008)

kannst dafür doch auch kurz auf wow-europe gehen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airlight (2. Dezember 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Ich finde im Interface der Startseite von Buffed.de nie den Charakterplaner, könntet ihr den pls auch dort unter WoW verlinken?
> Weiß nie wo ich den finde kann und brauchen könnt ich den schon öfters ^^
> Glaub bin nicht der einzige mit dem Prob...btw wurde der schon auf WotLK geupdatet?
> 
> ...



Das Prob hab ich auch, da ich gerne irgendwelche Charakter "gestalte" habe ich wenn ich Langeweile hatte immer Buffed.de aufgemacht und dann Charakterplaner gemacht.
Nun, jetzt ist das da nicht mehr, war total überrascht, als das da plötzlich wegwar.
Aber ich hatte das noch im Verzeichnis und hab mir ein Lesezeichen gemacht.

Einen anderen Weg dahin kenn ich leider auch nich.

Und nein es wurde noch nich auf WotLK geupdatet. Fände aber auch das es mein Zeit wird, aber auch Pics einfügen, für manche Teile. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (S4 z 
<Ich mein das kleine Bildchen am Anfang eines jeden Gegenstandes!!^^>


----------



## Îleez (2. Dezember 2008)

einfach..

www.buffed.de*/charplaner*

ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (2. Dezember 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/rogue/

nimm doch den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dämonjäger (2. Dezember 2008)

Talentplaner != Charplaner
Aber der Link hilft dir auch nicht viel weiter, weil der noch auf den Stand von pre 3.0 ist...


----------



## Leftaf (7. Dezember 2008)

Moin Buffed,

könnt ihr nicht mal eine Aussage machen ob es eine neue Version von Charplanner geben wird oder nicht!

Ich finde den von euch und merciless-gilde erstellten Charplaner um längen besser als was sonst unterwegs ist.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr die Wrath of the Lich King Charplaner Version erstellen könntet.

Grüsse Leftaf



dämonjäger schrieb:


> Talentplaner != Charplaner
> Aber der Link hilft dir auch nicht viel weiter, weil der noch auf den Stand von pre 3.0 ist...


----------



## Ocian (7. Dezember 2008)

Leftaf schrieb:


> könnt ihr nicht mal eine Aussage machen ob es eine neue Version von Charplanner geben wird oder nicht!



Dazu gibt es doch bereits eine Aussage und das schon vor 2 Monaten:



ZAM schrieb:


> Wohl erstmal nicht. Der Code ist nicht so einfach erweiter-, bzw. anpassbar.


----------

